# Advice on new HT setup.



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Need some help with upgrading my HT setup. Not real sure what I want to do, but I'm sure there's more than one way to put all this together. The plan is to construct new front towers & sub. I'm trying to use up drivers I already have and even though they are kind of a mish-mash, individually most of them are quality items, so I should end up with a fairly decent setup if I can build the right enclosures.

Here's what I have on hand:
(2) Peerless SLS 6.5
(2) AP Arian 6.5
(2) Fountek FR88EX
(2) Alpine SWR-843 8"
(2) RF HE 12" 
(1) Funkin 15" :surprised:
Hell, I even have the 6.5's out of my JBL MS62 set that I could use if they would do some good.

My original plan was to bring together the Peerless, Arian, Fountek, and possibly a tweeter of some type/brand to build the front towers. Question is, is it really as simple as plugging the specs for each driver into WinISD to find/tailor enclosures for each driver individually, then design a tower that would house all three designs into one unit?

Another question is, would I be better off keeping my sub as stand-alone, or building the towers a bit larger to possibly house the 8's in the lower chambers as subs? I've also thought of using the 8's in the face of the towers as more of a midbass role than sub.

My living room is not large, maybe 12x15...and based off what I am using now (single 8" in a vented floor cube), I don't feel I really NEED to go larger for the sub....but I do have the 15" that I could use to upgrade my sub stage.

I'm using a Denon receiver (I don't remember the model number) with I believe about 110 watts available per channel for the towers (6-16ohm). My current sub is a floor cube type with a plate amp. Not sure of the amp power rating, but I figured I could reuse it in an enclosure for the 15".

I know it all seems very mish-mash, but this is DIY right? 

Any suggestions for putting this all together to net something usable?


----------

